# New Posting Rules...Just for Me



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i have no problem being singled out for controversial political posts on this forum not to this mod's liking, but i think all should read this and understand the discrimination (posting rules which now apply expressly to me and no others, even though the mod is guilty of the same charge) dolled out by those who do not agree with a liberal political pundit.

i expect to be banned or have this post struck, but think it is still worthwhile to expose the power of those who disagree with a particular politicial viewpoint, if only several folks have the opportunity to read this private post penned by Mr. Ryan, before it is struck.

--edited by Ryan

--H9494 PM's are intended to be private.

--I removed this for that reason.

--Expect a followup PM. This type of stuff is meant to be kept offline.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

9494

I have not found you offensive. I might even agree you may be getting picked on.................


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> I have not found you offensive. I might even agree you may be getting picked on.................


I'll second that.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

H9494

I never stated I found you offensive.

As stated in the PM, I have no issues with your political stances. It is the fact that you never offer anything of your own opinion, but rather lean on simply cross posting from another website. Others share your political leanings, and I have no problems with their replies, or the manner in which they offer them. They type in full well thought out sentences with suporting information to back up their statements. You do not.

If you would only give a complete paragraph of your personal stance on an issue, I would have zero problem with your posts.

That is all the further I'll take this. I won't bother with a PM. It is a waste of my time to reason further with you.

Ryan


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

ryan-

i am not surprised you deleted the PM you sent, as it was pretty telling of your scathing review of my posts, which are primarily links, to which i simply agree and explain why as well. anything you have to say to me, as a man, should be posted for all to see, discriminatory or not!

look at a recent post under Hot Topics......it is titled "Things To Ponder".

the format used is EXACTLY as I have used, yet apparently it is unacceptable for ME to continue posting that way.

if you want to ban me from the website for posting in the same format as others use then by all means post a response to this one and advise that is your intention, so all will know.

i am not arguing with you, i am trying to understand why you are singling me out, although it is pretty obvious my opposing political views are at the root of your discontent. hopefully, freedom of opinion is a core value of this website.

respectfully, hunter


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> but rather lean on simply cross posting from another website.


So R Y A N, Bob Kellam is always doing such things as you mention are you going to ban him also?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

G/O noone ever said someone was going to be banned. That is just another fantasy perpetuated by H9494.

Both Bob and I have posted news articles relevent to a topic. Those news articles are brand new news items. He doesn't post multiple threads of the same issue. H9494 posted several news items in a row that discussed the Fed and their monetary policy. Instead of simply adding to his one thread, he continually created a new thread with no new thoughts.

There is a difference. I'm finished explaining my logic.

Ryan


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

well g/o, as you can see, i am a special case, a flagrant vilolator of posting protocol, but as everyone can plainly see, ryan has an axe to grind with me personally.

ryan you can just stop with the foolish explanantions. no one really cares (least of all me) and everyone can see how foolish you look and how irrevelant the discussion has become.

no, you don't have to ban me or threaten me any longer with the private emails you keep sending (2 more today, i am not going to read your garbage, i thought you would "man up" and address me in front of everyone here) as i will just revert back to read only status so i don't threaten or challenge your all omnipotent authority here.

for someone who claims they want to debate the issues, you have sure managed to belittle the whole process and lose what little respect you may have gained as a moderator. as you mentioned, there are some bright folks who read and post here, they can see your tactics when someone posts subjects/opinions not to your liking.

when the "field and the ball" belong to you, you can set your own rules and manipulate spirited posts and discussion. good luck and take a good look in the mirror and see if you can recognize who/what you really are....
:beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> no, you don't have to ban me or threaten me any longer with the private emails you keep sending (2 more today, i am not going to read your garbage, i thought you would "man up" and address me in front of everyone here) as i will just revert back to read only status so i don't threaten or challenge your all omnipotent authority here.


I have ceased contact with you H9494. Whoever sent you emails was not me, as I have been away in downtown Vancouver most of the day. You must be living in a fantasy. I'd seriously suggest you get some help buddy.

:eyeroll:

I wish you luck.

Ryan


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

R y a n said:


> Both Bob and I have posted news articles relevent to a topic. Those news articles are brand new news items. He doesn't post multiple threads of the same issue. H9494 posted several news items in a row that discussed the Fed and their monetary policy. Instead of simply adding to his one thread, he continually created a new thread with no new thoughts.
> 
> There is a difference. I'm finished explaining my logic.
> 
> Ryan


Would that be like someone posting a bunch of non-hunting stories with no thoughts attached, each time starting anew thread . . . .

Didn't some moderator do a lot of that . . . .


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Come on spring. 

Turkey hunt  
Walleye fish  
Bow hunt carp  
Photography  
Garden  
Landscape  
Build ponds  
Separate Koi for breeding 

Soon we will be out of the cabin.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Come on spring.
> 
> Turkey hunt
> Walleye fish
> ...


Play Golf
Ride Motorcycle, oh, I did that yesterday.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

mudding
driving with the windows down
wearing shorts
no more snow


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yada,Yada,Yada,,,etc...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yada, Yada :wink:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

yada yada yada yada yada yada


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

There's no crying in baseball! www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKr8QzjixJ4

Thanks for starting that PM. I needed a good laugh.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

:fiddle:



> Discussions about moderator or administrator actions are welcome in email or local private messages, but should not be discussed in public forums. This is out of respect for the members and moderators or policy involved.


I don't know what the issue is, but I don't want to see these again in the public forums. Be a man and deal with it yourself personally.

Thanks, locked


----------

